# Educational Bee Videos



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ap63aZq1CM


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

you should watch it so you can learn about bees


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

You forgot to put "Rave: " in front of the title.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 4, 2010)

My people...


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

This looks odd.


----------

